# Mirage 3 Question



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi

Are the small totalizer dials for the chronograph & the small constant seconds hand on the Mirage 3 recessed/ in their own definite circles on the dial ? Or are the markers for them just painted onto the main dial ? As I can't tell from the pic's.

(sorry if i've not been clear but it's difficult to explain







)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Dave,

They are flush with the rest of the dial,not recessed.

Mike


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers Mike

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

That is interesting - I have checked mine in strong light and there is a VERY slight but definite recess for all the sub-dials.

I have the baton (B-variant?) model, so I can only assume there is a variation across models - I'd certainly trust Mike's eyesight over mine!

cheers noo

Nick


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Just had another look and I'm sure they are flush.

Heres mine










Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Just had a third look







under a strong light and Nick is quite right.

Never noticed that before









Who knows a good opticians in Warwickshire









Sorry to mislead you Dave









Mike


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

That's cool, cheers both of you.

I was hoping that they were recessed as I prefer them that way. This is a watch that I keep coming back to & when i've got the money together (if I could just stop spending money on other watches







), I reckon i'll definitely have one.

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

ETCHY said:


> That's cool, cheers both of you.
> 
> I was hoping that they were recessed as I prefer them that way.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

It's as Nick said, VERY VERY slight. I could only see it under a strong light and with a magnifying glass,must be old age









I would have never noticed if you had not started this thread









Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

ETCHY said:


> This is a watch that I keep coming back to & when i've got the money together (if I could just stop spending money on other watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know the feeling!!!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

nobby said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> > This is a watch that I keep coming back to & when i've got the money together (if I could just stop spending money on other watchesÂ Â
> ...


Yep nobby, Soph' reckons I should be a member of 'watch buyers anonymous'









I've actually just taken the plunge on a Mirage 2 which is why i've been selling off watches (including your soon to be RLT11).

Dave


----------



## COMSAT (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi, I was wondering what is the differernce between the

(i) Mirage Mk III C Chronograph

and the

(ii) Mirage Mk III B Chronograph

which I saw on the internet.

?? CAN ANYBODY ENLIGHTEN ME ??

Thanks in advance


----------

